# Just ordered a Brand-X EH1 Enduro MTB helmet



## GmanUK65 (26 Jun 2020)

I've ordered the helmet in the title but it was kind of an impulse buy as I'd scoured the Internet for 2 hours and every helmet I wanted were out of stock so just seen it and ordered it. It did have one 1 lined 5 star review though. I am now having second thoughts. I cannot find any reviews any reviews for it on the Internet. It cost £50 so a kind of price bottom of mid range (my way of thinking £10 - 45 is cheap, £46 - 80 is mid, £80+ is high). Has anybody got this helmet?
Has anyone got another Brand-X product? Does anyone know anything about Brand-X?


----------



## si_c (26 Jun 2020)

I've got a couple of brand-x items, stems and seatposts. It's an in-house brand for Wiggle/ChainReaction I beleive.


----------



## Cycleops (26 Jun 2020)

Wait until you get it, see if it’s a good fit, if you don’t like it send it back.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Jun 2020)

Brand X are fine but yes, fit is really key. I think I've tried 8 to 10 helmet brands and only two makes fit my shape of head nicely (and don't cause hot contact spots). So fingers crossed for you and hopefully your head suits their shape. 👍


----------



## Drago (26 Jun 2020)

How do you know it will fit you properly and be comfortable?


----------

